# un/le/du feu brûle dans la cheminée - article



## CHOCOLAT17

Bonjour,

J'ai lu une phrase dans un roman de magie : il y a une cheminée dans laquelle brûle *un* feu.

Je pourrais comprendre le sens de la phrase. Mais je me demande pourquoi l'auteur a écrit l'article indéfini '*un*'

Merci d'avance !


----------



## Yendred

Les autres possibilités seraient "_brûle du feu_" ou "_brûle le feu_", mais elles sont pléonastiques (quoi d'autre que le feu pourrait brûler ?), dont stylistiquement maladroites.
En revanche, "_brûle un feu_" sous-entend "_un feu de cheminée_", mais ce n'est pas répété puisqu'on a déjà mentionné la _cheminée _au début de la phrase.


----------



## CHOCOLAT17

Bonjour Yendred,

Merci beaucoup pour votre réponse rapide.

Mais c'est difficile de le comprendre de ma part, je vois que devant le mot ''feu''.
Il y a certain rôle de chaque article.
En fait à cause de ce point, je ne peux pas comprendre.
Pourquoi ''_brûle du feu_" ou "_brûle le feu_ '' sont pléonastiques et stylistiquement maladroites...


----------



## Piotr Ivanovitch

En fait, l'article défini est possible, mais avec un contexte plus détaillé.

- dans la cheminée brûle *un feu* : c'est un feu quelconque, un banal feu dans une simple cheminée ;
- dans la cheminée brûle *le feu* qu'il vient d'allumer : il s'agit d'un feu bien précis.

Effectivement, on ne dira pas « dans la cheminée brûle *du feu* » : pourquoi utiliser un partitif ? Je n'ai pas d'exemple en tête...


----------



## Bezoard

Je ne vois pas bien pourquoi on ne dirait pas "Dans la cheminée brûle du feu". C'est certes moins courant que "un feu", mais c'est tout à fait possible.

En tout cas, on trouve facilement "du feu brûle dans la cheminée" :
"du feu brule" dans la cheminee - Google Search


----------



## Piotr Ivanovitch

Je ne vois pas bien non plus, je ne saurais le justifier, mais je ne le dirai pas : ce n'est pas usuel. D’ailleurs les occurrences ramassées par GGL me semblent être la répétition d'une seule. De plus, si tu cherches dans "Livres", tu n'en trouves aucune...


----------



## SergueiL

Je ne vois pas non plus pourquoi on ne le dirait pas mais force est de constater qu’on ne l’entend ou ne le lit pas, ou alors rarissimement, la page de liens mise en ligne par Bezoard n’étant par ailleurs pas probante.


----------



## Bezoard

Ben quand même, sur Google livres :

_Un convoi d'or dans le vacarme du temps_ par Dominique Rolin - 1991

Bernard, Neville et Louis traversent des foules ou s'enferment douillettement chez eux. C'est l'été, c'est l'hiver, il fait jour, il fait nuit, les cafés et les restaurants s'emplissent et se vident, les voitures grondent, *du feu brûle dans les cheminées*, ...

_L'Arc-en-ciel de la gravité_ par Thomas Pynchon - 2015

*Du feu brûle dans les cheminées noircies*, l'eau filtre dans des boîtes de haricots gigantesques, la vapeur s'élève dans des tuyaux de cheminées craquelées. Ils sont assis sur les dalles usées, occupés de sujets... qu'il situe mal... quelque ...

_Place aux amateurs_ par Eric Cammar - 1965 - ‎

 Il pénètre dans la grande salle, éclairée par trois fenêtres où il a bu du vin d'Espagne sous le regard de madame Gisèle. Aujourd'hui encore, *du feu brûle dans la cheminée*. Plusieurs personnes sont là ! Stéphanie, dépeignée, plus petite et ...

_Mon enfance d'avant le déluge_ par Ève Dessarre - 1976

*Du feu brûle dans la cheminée.* Je surveille l'horloge à coucou pour ne pas manquer le spectacle du minuscule volet qui s'ouvre toutes les heures pour livrer passage à un oiseau en bois. Mme Mettler pose sur la table une coupe remplie de ...


----------



## CHOCOLAT17

Bonjour à *Piotr Ivanovitch, SergueiL et Bezoard*
Je vous remercie pour vos exeplications et vos exemples.
Ils sont très utiles pour moi.
Je comprends mieux maintenant. 

Bonne soirée


----------



## k@t

J’ai le sentiment que l’emploi du partitif oriente vers le sens de _feu_ comme phénomène de combustion (sens 1 du dictionnaire de l’Académie : FEU : Définition de FEU) – notion massive -, alors que les articles défini et indéfini renvoient - dans la phrase qui nous occupe -  au sens 2, notion comptable.
Si tel est bien le cas, il parait un peu-beaucoup incongru de dire de 1- qu’il brûle (dans le sens de se consumer).
Et le partitif parait difficile pour le sens 2. Si on utilise non la forme absolue, mais celle développée, il me semble que ça apparait plus clairement :

_Il y a une cheminée dans laquelle brûle un feu de bois / de sarments / de papiers / de déchets.
Il y a une cheminée dans laquelle brûle le feu de bois / de sarments / de papiers / de déchets (allumé par bidule).
???Il y a une cheminée dans laquelle brûle du feu de bois / de sarments / de papiers / de déchets._


----------



## Maître Capello

Je dirais que dans le sens 1 (phénomène de combustion) le feu ne peut pas brûler. C'est en effet le combustible qui brûle, pas le feu lui-même qui n'en est que la manifestation. C'est en revanche possible dans le sens 2, par métonymie.



CHOCOLAT17 said:


> il y a une cheminée dans laquelle brûle *un* feu.


Le premier article étant indéfini (_*une* cheminée_), l'emploi d'un article défini devant _feu_ serait étrange, à moins d'un contexte vraiment très particulier_._

En fonction du contexte, les deux articles sont en revanche tout à fait envisageables dans : _*la* cheminée dans laquelle brûle *un/le* feu._


----------



## k@t

Maître Capello said:


> Je dirais que dans le sens 1 (phénomène de combustion) le feu ne peut pas brûler. C'est en effet le combustible qui brûle, pas le feu lui-même qui n'en est que la manifestation.


Nous sommes donc d’accord.



Maître Capello said:


> le feu ne peut pas brûler.  C'est en revanche possible dans le sens 2, par métonymie.


Certes, mais la question n’est pas celle-ci, elle est de savoir si, avec ce sens et dans la phrase soumise par CHOCOLAT, l’article partitif est possible.


----------



## Maître Capello

k@t said:


> la question […] est de savoir si, avec ce sens et dans la phrase soumise par CHOCOLAT, l’article partitif est possible.


Il me semblait pourtant avoir répondu à cette question… L'article partitif impliquant nécessairement le sens 1, il n'est pas possible de dire _du feu brûle_.

_Il y a une cheminée dans laquelle brûle *du feu*._ 
_Il y a une cheminée dans laquelle brûle *du bois*._


----------



## k@t

Maître Capello said:


> L'article partitif impliquant nécessairement le sens 1


Je ne sais pas, c’est précisément ce qui fait question, et les exemples donnés par Bezoard ainsi que son avis et celui de SergueiL laissent supposer que ce n’est pas si évident que ça.
Donc finalement vous êtes moins prudent que moi, mais d’accord avec mon sentiment.

P.-S. Je trouve le pouce rouge ambigu : selon les utilisateurs, voire pour un même utilisateur selon les cas, il signifie l’agrammaticalité / l'asémantisme ou seulement une forme peu usitée ou peu standard.


----------



## Bezoard

Je peux mettre une nouvelle ration d'exemples, à l'imparfait.
"du feu brûlait" cheminée - Google Search
avec par exemple du Houellebecq : 
L'intérieur du château portait toutes les traces d'une occupation récente ; _du feu brûlait_ même dans la grande _cheminée_, et il y avait une réserve de bois ...


----------



## k@t

OK, mais comment interprèteriez / justifieriez-vous ce partitif ?


----------



## Bezoard

Il me semble si naturel que je n'ai jamais cherché à le justifier. Aussi naturel que quand on demande "Vous avez du feu ?" pour allumer sa cigarette. Le feu est considéré ici non en tant que feu particulier mais en tant qu'élément "massique", comme l'eau ou l'air.


----------



## k@t

Bezoard said:


> Aussi naturel que quand on demande "Vous avez du feu ?" pour allumer sa cigarette.


Ah oui, mais autant dans ce cas le massif est évident : c’est le sens 1 de _feu_ et on ne dirait d’ailleurs pas ***_Avez-vous *un / le* feu ?  ***Pouvez-vous me donner *un / le* feu ?_, autant il me parait difficile dans _Du feu brûle dans la cheminée_.

A contrario, on pourrait par exemple avoir _Il y a du feu dans la cheminée, _ou encore - du moins théoriquement (dans la mesure où rien ne s’y oppose sémantiquement) - : _Dans la cheminée, du feu réchauffe la soupe_ (bien qu’à mon sens on utilisera peu cette forme dans ce genre de cas – tout comme on dirait sans doute peu probablement _De la chaleur réchauffait leur corps_ au contraire de _La chaleur réchauffait leur corps_).

Ces deux derniers exemples acceptant également les articles défini et indéfini. Pour le premier, l’article défini n’est possible qu’avec un complément pour _feu_, sinon ça signifierait que la cheminée a pris feu.

On pourrait bien aussi - théoriquement - avoir _brûler,_ mais transitif : _Du feu brûlait les rideaux_ (bien que là encore cet emploi me parait fort peu probable).


Et merci de m’avoir répondu !


----------

